# I thought it was beautiful.



## Alexander Zajíc

Mám v učebnici cvičení, ve kterém mám opravit chyby: I have gone to France and I thought it was beautiful. Opraveno na: *I have been to F. and I thought it was beautiful. *
Co mě zajímá, je překlad té věty. Myslím, že bych řekl (česky):*a myslím, že to bylo nádherné.* 
Zřejmě je to nápověda, že už ve Francii není (abych použil been), ale mě zamotal hlavu překlad do češtiny.

Děkuji za pomoc


----------



## Odriski

Ahoj! Já jsem posluchač českého jazyka, a špatně mluvím, ale mohu rozumět, co jste řekl.  Řekl jste, že zmýlí vás "I have gone to France" i "I have been to France". Zde je hlavní rozdil mezi dvěma: 
I have gone to somewhere, means I just went to that place, maybe I just went to the direction of that place or passed by that place, I didn't stay there.
I have been to somewhere, means I chose the place as my destination and I got there, stay there for sometime(so I have enough time to visit France)
Hope it is helpful for you


----------



## Alexander Zajíc

Děkuji mnoho Odriski za snahu, ale myslím, že jste mi neporozuměli, co vlastně chci! Plně chápu rozdíl mezi I´ve gone/ been!
Co mě zajímá je překlad celé věty do češtiny. 
*Byl jsem ve F. a myslel jsem, že to je nádherné* -je česky, dle mého názoru, hloupost. Tedy - pomůže mi někdo. Mám založit novou nit?
Rozuměl bych větě I have been in France and I enjoyed it - tady je minulý čas na svém místě. Česky řeknete - _a myslím, že se mi tam líbilo, _ale takhle ta věta není formulována a protože je to v učebnici, tak by mě zajímalo, co tím chce básník říci.

Děkuji předem


----------



## Odriski

Je mi líto, že jsem zamotal vás. Hrdlodus nebo Bibax můze pomoct vám. Čekejme na jejich odpovědi.


----------



## bibax

Ani já ani Hrdlodus nejsme odborníci na angličtinu. Dá se říci, že anglicky vůbec neumím, jen k sobě lepím slova, která najdu ve slovníku. 

Co se týče onoho cvičení, jsou tam dva různé gramatické jevy:

1) I have been to vs. I have gone to

To druhé prý nejde osobně říci (leda telefonicky nebo napsat), protože to znamená, že jsem pryč, ještě jsem se nevrátil. Ale americká angličtina to prý běžně užívá místo 'I have been to'. Vazba "I have been to Paris" je prostě běžná fráze, která je v každé učebnici. Víc se k tomu asi říci nedá.

2) minulý čas: ... I *thought* it was ...

Asi je to správně, ale proč je to tak, nevím. Našel jsem:

_I have been to Paris, and *I thought* it was exquisite, with all the wonderful art galleries and museums, and Notre Dame Cathedral._

V češtině minulý čas 'myslel jsem' v tomto kontextu implikuje, že už si to nemyslím, že jsem změnil názor. Je to tak i v angličtině? Následuje nějaké _ale, avšak,_ ... byť nevyslovené?

_I watched Pan's Labyrinth last night and *I thought* it was exquisite. Half fairy tale, half historical film, a stunning story, ... (_However *now I think* that ...)

Popravdě řečeno, takovými nuancemi jsem se nikdy nezabýval. Nejsem žádný Champolion, to už bych nedělal nic jiného. Kvalifikovaně se k tomu může vyjádřit Enquiring Mind.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

_"Větou v předpřítomném čase vždy sdělujeme něco s platností v přítomnosti, něco, co je tady a teď. Předpřítomný čas je totiž jeden z přítomných časů (doslova ‘přítomný čas dokonavý’) ... mluvíme o svých zkušenostech, dosažených výsledcích, o tom, co jsme JIŽ udělali nebo JEŠTĚ neudělali."_ (source: helpforenglish.cz)

Když tedy říkám "I have been to France" (byl jsem ve Francii), smysl věty má platnost v přítomnosti. "Francie je země, kde jsem [kdysi] byl".   Je to tedy popis *současného stavu*. Když pak ve stejné větě následuje slovesný tvar minulý (and I thought), logicky to nejde dohromady. Přece mluvím bud' v současnosti, nebo v minulosti. Musí se tedy rozumět "and when I was there I thought ..." 

I have been to France and I think it’s beautiful - Byl jsem .... a myslím, že je ..
I was in France last month and I thought it was beautiful - Byl jsem ... minulý měsíc a myslel jsem, že je ... 
I have been to France and I thought it was beautiful (rozumí se "and when I was there, I thought it was ...") - a když jsem tam byl, myslel jsem, že je ...

ALE: "Byl jsem (nacházel jsem se) ve Francii a myslel jsem, že je krásné" - I was in France and I thought it was beautiful.


----------



## bibax

_*I have been to France and I thought it was beautiful.*
_
Co je zastoupeno zájmenem _*it*_? Francie nebo bytí ve Francii? Předpokládám, že Francie je v angličtině středního rodu. Myslím, že jsou dvě možnosti, jak to přeložit:

1) Byl jsem ve Francii a myslel jsem, že je to [bytí/pobyt ve Francii] krásné.
2) Byl jsem ve Francii a myslel jsem, že [Francie] je krásná.

V každém případě bych to takhle nikdy neřekl, protože to vypadá, že jsem změnil názor, že už si to nemyslím. Ale Angličanům změna názoru z této formulace asi neplyne.


----------



## toygekko

Enquiring Mind said:


> _"_ALE: "Byl jsem (nacházel jsem se) ve Francii a myslel jsem, že je *to *krásné" - I was in France and I thought it was beautiful.



Čech by neřekl *byl jsem ve Francii a myslel jsem, že je to krásné**. *To zní divně. Čech by řekl *byl jsem ve Francii a bylo (mi) tam krásně *nebo *byl jsem ve Francii a docela se mi tam líbilo *atd. Navíc takhle vystavěná česká věta *(myslel jsem, že... *či spíše *myslel jsem SI, že...)* znamená, že už si to nemyslíte. Můžu-li soudit - jako nerodilý mluvčí angličtiny - pak bych řekl, že anglická věta nic takového nevyjadřuje. Z anglické věty mi zkrátka neplyne, že by si ten člověk už přestal myslet, že tam bylo pěkně. On si to - v anglické větě - myslí pořád. Že tam bylo hezky. Nebo ne?


----------



## toygekko

bibax said:


> 1) Byl jsem ve Francii a myslel jsem, že je to [bytí/pobyt ve Francii] krásné.
> 2) Byl jsem ve Francii a myslel jsem, že [Francie] je krásná.
> 
> V každém případě bych to takhle nikdy neřekl, _protože to vypadá, že jsem změnil názor, že už si to nemyslím._ Ale Angličanům změna názoru z této formulace asi neplyne.



Přesně stejný pocit mám taktéž, viz můj druhý příspěvek.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky za opravy. Za normálních okolností bych takovou větu jako "byl jsem ve Francii a myslel jsem, že  je ...."  (snad ) neřekl ani já. Vycházím z toho, že iniciátora diskuse  zajímala  hlavně problematika slovesných časů, tudíž jsem zachoval původní větu  (tedy "myslím" bez "si"), a zaměřil se na časy. 

Taky mě  napadl problém s minulým časem "myslel jsem", že by to mohlo naznačit,  že jsem teď změnil názor.   Myslím si, že se tím anglickým "I thought it  was beautiful" nevyjadřuje názor jako takový. Jde tady spíš o pouhé  konstatování, které často nemá český ekvivalent, např. "Excuse me, I think you’ve forgotten your umbrella" - "promiňte pane, nezapomněl jste deštník?"


> Co je zastoupeno zájmenem _*it*_?


  Těžko říct, asi nic konkrétního, stejně jako "it’s a nice day" nebo "it’s a long way from Cheb to Hodonín".


----------



## bibax

Já jsem myslel, jestli to nemůže být Francie. Je přece středního rodu, ne?

*Byl jsem ve Francii a myslel jsem, že je krásná.
*
V češtině by to smysl dávalo.


----------



## toygekko

Enquiring Mind said:


> Myslím si, že se tím anglickým "I thought it was beautiful" nevyjadřuje názor jako takový. Jde tady spíš o pouhé konstatování, které často nemá český ekvivalent, např. "Excuse me, I think you’ve forgotten your umbrella" - "promiňte pane, nezapomněl jste deštník?"



Takže *I thought *nenaznačuje totéž, co *myslel?* Tedy že si ten člověk kdysi myslel, že tam bylo pěkně, ale změnil názor? Podle mě jsou ty věty odlišné: zkrátka cítím v české větě, že viděno dnešníma očima to tak pěkné nebylo, kdežto z anglické věty mi plyne, že ten člověk to za hezký zážitek nejspíš považuje pořád, i dnes.

Překládáte *I think you've forgotten your umbrella *otázkou *nezapomněl jste (si) deštník? *Český mluvčí takovou otázkou předpokládá sice kladnou odpověď, třeba *jé, ano, to jsem ale trouba, *jenomže otázka dává prostor i pro případ, že se tazatel mýlí a že ten deštník patří někomu jinému. To je podle mě to, co v anglické větě navozují slova *I think. *


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Já jsem myslel, jestli to nemůže být Francie.


 Určitě může. 


> I thought nenaznačuje totéž, co myslel?


Určitě může, ale taky nemusí.  Je to cvičeni, máme holou napsanou větu bez kontextu a ještě bez nápověd mluvené řeči, jakými jsou například větná melodie (intonace) a přízvuk, a proto můžeme jen hádat, co by určitá kombinace slov asi mohla znamenat  a v jakém kontextu by se dala říct. 

  Daná anglická věta - tedy jako plná věta - se dá pochopit jedině jako konstatování, celkový dojem. Nemůže naznačit, že mluvčí kdysi myslel, že tam bylo pěkně, ale změnil názor, protože tento smysl bychom vyjádřili jinak, a muselo by následovat ve stejné větě nějaké  to "ale ...", třeba "I used to think France was beautiful, but...." 

Základním problémem v té anglické větě, s čím si iniciátor diskuse zcela odůvodněně namáhá mozek, zůstává časová nesourodost či nesouslednost. "I have been" lze (snad ) pochopit - jak to uvádějí v helpforenglish.cz - jako "přítomný čas dokonavý". "I thought" je naopak čas minulý. Nezní to přirozeně, musíme si něco domyslet, protože v jedné větě máme jakési časové pokroucení, we're in a time warp ([wɔːp]).  

A konečně to "I thought it was beautiful" bych nevyjádřil česky použitím "myslel jsem", ale tuto úvahu raději ponechám vám, rodilým mluvčím.


----------



## Novmata

Enquiring Mind said:


> A konečně to "I thought it was beautiful" bych nevyjádřil česky použitím "myslel jsem", ale tuto úvahu raději ponechám vám, rodilým mluvčím.



Tohle je podle mě přesně to, o co tu jde: nepřekládat _...and I thought it was beautiful._ "otrocky", doslova (tedy _...a myslel jsem, že to bylo nádherné._), ale spíš jako _...a přišlo mi to tam krásné._, nebo ještě přirozeněji _...a líbilo se mi tam._ Kdybychom chtěli zachovat konstrukci, dalo by se říct _...a přišlo mi, že je tam krásně._ (uvádím kvůli časové souslednosti v angličtině - aby vynikl ten rozdíl mezi angličtinou a češtinou)


----------



## kuba kuba

Můžu se dotázat na učebnici ze které tahle věta je? Jako taková nezní moc pěkně...


----------



## toygekko

Enquiring Mind said:


> Je to cvičen*í*, máme napsanou *holou* větu bez kontextu.



Díky, potvrzujete mi tím pádem mou domněnku, že česká věta s *myslel jsem *je významově posunutá.

Holá věta to ale není, podle mě je to věta rozvitá. Holá věta je podle mého názoru podmět + přísudek, např.:
*
Slunce svítí. 
**Lidé se radují. 
**Prší.

*Jako angličtinář bych potřeboval mít jasno, jestli věta *I have been to F. and I thought it was beautiful *je špatně. Ano, či ne? Myslím, že jste naznačil, že nezní přirozeně, já jako nerodilý mluvčí bych neutrálně řekl *I have been to F. and I think it was beautiful. *Mohl bych za určitých okolností použít obě varianty, tzn. variantu *I thought* i variantu *I think*?


----------



## risa2000

onetwothreefour said:


> Jako angličtinář bych potřeboval mít jasno, jestli věta *I have been to F. and I thought it was beautiful *je špatně. Ano, či ne? Myslím, že jste naznačil, že nezní přirozeně, já jako nerodilý mluvčí bych neutrálně řekl *I have been to F. and I think it was beautiful. *Mohl bych za určitých okolností použít obě varianty, tzn. variantu *I thought* i variantu *I think*?



Ač to bylo zřejmě na _Enquiring Mind_, dovolil bych si přispět, jak rozumím předpřítomnému času, souslednosti a diskutované větě, jako nerodilý mluvčí. Jak tady už psal Enquiring Mind, předpřítomný čas vyjadřuje dokonavost v přítomnosti (tedy souslednost se neuplatňuje).

Např. *I have done it and I think it was not difficult*. Česky _Mám to hotovo (nyní) a myslím, že to nebylo těžké_.

Tedy oba výroky jsou v přítomnosti (I have done it + I think). Technicky vzato, předpřítomný čas neříká nutně, kdy jsem to udělal, takže jsem to mohl udělat právě před chvílí, nebo zrovna teď. Ve větě *I have been to...* se ovšem předpokládá, že mluvčí už se vrátil, protože ukončení pobytu v cizině nelze udělat v okamžiku, ale je to delší proces.

První výrok je ovšem z pohledu anglického času v přítomnosti (ač Čechovi to zní jako minulost, byť varianta s _mám to hotovo_, může naznačit, jak se to dá i v češtině vyjádřit přítomným časem). Nicméně v druhé části se původní mluvčí vyjadřuje v minulém čase *and **I thought ...*. Angličanovi to zní divně podobně, jako kdyby Čech řekl_ Jsem doma a zdálo se mi to hezké_. Prostě najednou se změní čas děje. Není to gramaticky špatně, ale ten druhý výrok tam trčí úplně volně a není jasné k čemu se vztahuje (podobně jako v mém příkladu v předchozí větě).

Spíš se mi zdá, že bez kontextu, jen jako samostatná věta, je to chyba autora učebnice (i s ohledem na to, že chyba ze které zkouší čtenáře, je zjevně jednodušší).


----------



## bibax

onetwothreefour said:


> Holá věta to ale není, podle mě je to věta rozvitá.


OT. Spojení "holá věta bez kontextu" může mít význam "osamocená věta", větou lze nazvat i souvětí. Kdybych chtěl zdůraznit, že jde o gramatický termín, napsal bych "věta holá bez kontextu".


----------



## toygekko

risa2000 said:


> Angličanovi to zní divně (...)



Jak to víte, že mu to zní právě takhle divně? Příliš si věříte, na to bych si být vámi dal raději pozor. Jako Čechovi se mi zdála a zdá spousta věcí v angličtině divných, i po těch letech, a přesto jsou v pořádku a na vině je moje špatná znalost angličtiny. (A to prosím nejsem tak úplně hloupý a neznalý, koneckonců jsem angličtinu vystudoval jako obor a pár různých zkoušek na ni mám, o praxi nemluvě.)


----------



## risa2000

onetwothreefour said:


> Jak to víte, že mu to zní právě takhle divně?


To jsem jen zobecnil, co psal Enquiring Mind výše. Fakticky správně by bylo napsat Enquring Mindovi to zní divně asi takhle . A než se zeptáte, jak vím, jak to zní Enquiring Mindovi, tak raději hned odpovím, psal to o pár příspěvků výše.


----------



## toygekko

risa2000 said:


> To jsem jen zobecnil, co psal Enquiring Mind výše. Fakticky správně by bylo napsat Enquring Mindovi to zní divně asi takhle . A než se zeptáte, jak vím, jak to zní Enquiring Mindovi, tak raději hned odpovím, psal to o pár příspěvků výše.



Díky za snahu, ale vaše přežvýkání cizího příspěvku mi v praxi jako překladateli moc nepomůže. Potřebuji se při práci jako profesionál o něco opřít. Přesto díky.

Ptal jsem se proto, že z věty *I have been to F. and I thought it was beautiful *jsem schopen bez potíží extrahovat jakousi významovou esenci, tedy vím, oč ve větě nejspíše jde, leč po gramatické stránce nejsem s to rozhodnout, zda minulý čas prostý *I thought *je či není zcela v pořádku. Tedy chci se pouze ujistit, zda rozumím naprosto správně.

Založil jsem na toto téma vlákno v anglické sekci těchto stránek. Název vlákna je *I have been to France and I thought it was beautiful.*


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes, the sentence *I have been to France and I thought it was beautiful*  is certainly ok in English and there's nothing grammatically wrong with  it.  But it can only mean that the "thought" happened when I was there  (in the past), the "thought" is not happening now, as I speak.  That  would be "I have been to France and I think it is beautiful."  

But the English sentence is not the issue here. Alexander Zajíc in his original post is trying to work out *how it should be translated into Czech*.  My point, as I suggested in #6, is that you cannot translate this into  Czech as it stands (without adding something else), because the problem is with the tense of "I have been" in  English. This expresses an idea now, whereas "I thought" expresses  something that happened in the past.  

The sense of the tenses in English is, in pidgin (lámaná) Czech: *jsem* kdysi-jsem-byl-ve-Francii člověkem  (or "jsem byv-ve-Francii člověkem" ), a *myslel jsem*, že je ...     It doesn't work. 

It  would be interesting to know which grammatical point this exercise  is designed to test.  Perhaps the problem is with how it has been  corrected.  "I have gone" doesn't work here, but it could have been  replaced by "I went", and then there's no problem translating it into  Czech:

I went to France and I thought it was beautiful:  byl/navštívil/jel jsem ve Francii /Francii/do Francie, a myslel jsem, že  je ....
I have been to France and I think it is beautiful: byl jsem ve Francii, a myslím, že je
I have been to France and I thought it was beautiful: untranslatable as it stands, because of the "have been" tense in English.

I'm  just translating it literally to illustrate the use of tenses (following the paradigm used in the original post), I am not  suggesting that this is an idiomatic, stylish, elegant or even correct  sentence in Czech, because it isn't.  Furthermore, I wouldn't use  "myslet (si)" to convey the idea at all.  I'd say: byl jsem ve Francii, je to tam krásné.   The "I think"  doesn't need to be rendered at all. It's clear the speaker is expressing his own  view here, it conveys no meaning.  It's just a konstatování, a statement of fact, not really an opinion that he had to think about to reach a conclusion.


----------



## Alexander Zajíc

Myslím, že jsme se schodli, že je to divné. Mně to také zní divně, a proto se ptám. Tato věta se nachází v učebnici Face2 face a jako bonus bych podotkl, že to, nad čím tady hloubáme, je zopakováno v rozhovoru (baví se nějaké knize):  a novinář se ptá:.......and what did you think of the book, Rob? 
Hledal jsem i ve velkém slovníku a mě by moc zajímalo, jak by se to dalo přeložit. Snad:  "Jaký si si udělal názor?"
Největší problém ale vidím v tom, že takový ekvivalent překladu prostě ve slovníku není. 
Ať žije anarchie!!


----------



## toygekko

Alexander Zajíc said:


> Myslím, že jsme se *shodli*, že je to divné.
> 
> "Jaký *sis *udělal názor?"



Mohl byste uvést širší kontext, celé cvičení? V obou případech, u původní věty i tady u té nové?


----------



## Alexander Zajíc

Tyto věty stojí osamoceně: He gambled away all his money, which I *thought* was ridiculous (in my opinion?).
                                      I told him exactly what I *though*t of him ( jaký jsem si udělal názor?)
                                      What *did* you think of the book? ( = did you like it?  =  Merriam - WEbster)
                                     I have been to Paris and I *thought* it was exquisite, with all the wonderful ...(in my opinion?)

Dále mám následující překlad: What did you think of the band?  = Cos říkal na tu skupinu?
                                        I thought it was great.  =  Podle mě byli skvělí.


----------



## toygekko

Podle mého názoru ty anglické věty interpretujete v podstatě správně. Můžete tentýž dotaz položit i na anglickém fóru, viz např. vlákno *I have been to France and I thought it was beautiful.*


----------

